# my first layout; small German town 1900's/ho scale



## mehmet yarali (Nov 15, 2016)

hello everybody
I am Mehmet from Turkey, this is my first layout, previously for around 8 year I have been dealing with model ship building. Recently I got interested in railroad modelling

there will be tightly packed small houses in the diaroma, so I started with building them.

thanks for interest, waiting for your suggestions


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

nice buildings...
and welcome to the forum


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice, I was thinking the "brick" seemed a little out of scale, but then remembered that the Germans use a tile for walls that's the size of concrete blocks used in the USA. Probably why German Houses last for centuries!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm going to use a word that is not often in my
vocabulary: Charming. Very interesting and
a delight to see.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Very nice work.

What did you make them out of? Cardstock? Styrene?


----------



## mehmet yarali (Nov 15, 2016)

thank you all for nice comments, motivated to work harder on those tiny houses 

the houses are made of card, after the wood strips are added all surfaces are covered with wood putty, slightly sanded and weathered. other two were covered with wood putty and then strips attached, the first two houses I have made. (which I found wrong, the first method looks better and more realistic)

I also found the bricks slightly big especially on the heavily weathered abondened house after zooming on the pictures. Will keep that in mind 

best

Mehmet


----------

